# Instructions for Schaudt EBL 220-2 Elektroblock



## Bubblehead

Hi

Im trying to find where to wire in my 12v accessory sockets to the Elektroblock EBL 220-2. I've run a 20a wire from the twin socket to the EBL and found that the instructions that I have are in German and French. I don't want to chance getting the wire connection wrong as it may result in damage to the EBL or a flat battery. 

Has anyone got instructions in English for the EBL, preferably soft copy they can email to me (or post on the site). If not has anyone done this before and knows which connection to use for accessories.

Alternatively does anyone know where I can pick up a 12v supply good enough for 20a. The wiring is 5m long and I want to supply a twin 12a cigarette socket so I can run the cool box from it and have a spare should I need it for a 12v tyre compressor etc.

Andy


----------



## wilse

Hi Bubble

I emailed [email protected] for my electrobloc [EBL 225]

He sent through a pdf file by the next morning.

Udo Lang, technical support
Schaudt GmbH Elektrotechnik & Apparatebau
Planckstr. 8 - 88677 Markdorf - Germany
email: [email protected]

Tel. +49 7544 9577-70 Fax +49 - 7544 - 9577-29

wilse


----------



## 96299

Try this Bubb's.. Scroll to the sixth post.

EBL 220-2

steve


----------



## Bubblehead

Guys

Thank you, I now have a way ahead

Andy


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Andy,

I wired mine direct to the batteries (x3), protected by an inline fuse, as I didn't want to mess about going via the Elektroblok.

Jock.


----------



## Bubblehead

Jock

I had thought about that but I'm concerned about draining the batteries if I leave it running to long. How do you prevent it from happening?

Andy


----------



## JockandRita

Bubblehead said:


> Jock
> 
> I had thought about that but I'm concerned about draining the batteries if I leave it running to long. How do you prevent it from happening?
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy,

I just keep my eye on the battery meter, and low power alarm, (never seen nor heard it yet), but I do have a solar panel that tops up the 3 x leisure and starter batteries.

Jock.


----------



## vwlt28

*Hello Everyone*

Been reading all your post regarding the Schaudt Elektroblocks and I have a Automatik-Batterie-Ladesystem EBL 200-6, I presume this is what you call a Elektroblock isn't it. And I desperately need a user manual for it. Can anyone anywhere HELP please.
Paul


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Hello Everyone*



vwlt28 said:


> Been reading all your post regarding the Schaudt Elektroblocks and I have a Automatik-Batterie-Ladesystem EBL 200-6, I presume this is what you call a Elektroblock isn't it. And I desperately need a user manual for it. Can anyone anywhere HELP please.
> Paul


Sorry Paul, I can't help with a copy of the instruction manual for that model, but I know of a "man that can".
Contact Udo Lang by email, and he may be able to supply them in PDF format for you. [email protected]

Good luck,

Jock.


----------

